# Internal Scar Tissue Causing Problems. Anti scar tissue vitamins?



## WhatInThe

Know someone with internal scar tissue after cancer surgery and treatment. The scar tissue is causing more complications than the cancer or surgery. Any anti scar tissue  nutrients/vitamins? I always heard vitamin E prevented or slowed scaring.

They say the radiation did the most damage to the tissue. Ironic that for over 5  years af no or limited problems but now it's a mess. Cancer isn't back but the scar tissue is a great danger now.


----------



## Kaya

I had breast cancer. I refused radiation and chemo. But my missing boob scar itches like crazy.


----------



## WhatInThe

Kaya said:


> I had breast cancer. I refused radiation and chemo. But my missing boob scar itches like crazy.



Sorry to hear about your illness and outcome. The good news is at least you are still here to opine.

Did the doctor recommend anything?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vitamin E can help with internal and external scarring, this article recommends 400 - 800 IUs twice a day.  Remember, get the natural form of vitamin E, the D-Alpha, not the synthetic DL-Alpha.  Vitamin C and Bioflavonoids are also useful for healing scar tissue.  Always be careful before using any supplements to check for side effects and drug interactions, if the person is on any prescription drugs, or has a blood clotting issue....http://www.livestrong.com/article/10954-need-internal-scar-tissue/


----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


> Vitamin E can help with internal and external scarring, this article recommends 400 - 800 IUs twice a day.  Remember, get the natural form of vitamin E, the D-Alpha, not the synthetic DL-Alpha.  Vitamin C and Bioflavonoids are also useful for healing scar tissue.  Always be careful before using any supplements to check for side effects and drug interactions, if the person is on any prescription drugs, or has a blood clotting issue....http://www.livestrong.com/article/10954-need-internal-scar-tissue/



Thanks SB, this is very timely!  Just learned yesterday of a neighbor with a frozen shoulder due to scar tissue.  She refuses to have surgery and is going the herbal way.  I will pass this info along!


----------



## WhatInThe

SeaBreeze said:


> Vitamin E can help with internal and external scarring, this article recommends 400 - 800 IUs twice a day.  Remember, get the natural form of vitamin E, the D-Alpha, not the synthetic DL-Alpha.  Vitamin C and Bioflavonoids are also useful for healing scar tissue.  Always be careful before using any supplements to check for side effects and drug interactions, if the person is on any prescription drugs, or has a blood clotting issue....http://www.livestrong.com/article/10954-need-internal-scar-tissue/



Thanks, that's about what I've read/heard. I also always read fat soluble vitamins like A,D and E don't absorb as easily as water soluble vitamins and can build to toxic levels much quicker.  The bioflavonoids are new to me so I'll have to research them. Vitamin C with rose hips seems to be the most common out there.

A warning to about radiation treatment which does help but it leaves a lot of scar tissue because it's damages or kills cells. Make sure you ask the doctor about  scar tissue after treatment and see if they'll let you do things like take supplements to slow it down. A lot of doctors want you off vitamins during treatment because they could counter it by preserving the cancer cells along with your normal cells. 

Make sure your doctor goes over scar tissue especially internal scaring.


----------



## SeaBreeze

They say that they are better absorbed with a good quality fish oil, preferably the triglyceride form.  I use NOW brand liquid lemon flavored fish oil, the other brand that is triglyceride is NUTRIGOLD softgels. I always use the fish oil when taking vitamin D3 or E.  Here's a short article that may be of some use...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1427/natural-chemotherapy-support-part-two/


----------



## RCynic

WhatInThe said:


> Know someone with internal scar tissue after cancer surgery and treatment. The scar tissue is causing more complications than the cancer or surgery. Any anti scar tissue  nutrients/vitamins? I always heard vitamin E prevented or slowed scaring.
> 
> They say the radiation did the most damage to the tissue. Ironic that for over 5  years af no or limited problems but now it's a mess. Cancer isn't back but the scar tissue is a great danger now.



My wife has had multiple breast cancer surgeries, chemotherapy and is undergoing radiation therapy now. She also is seeing a physical therapist (lymphedema specialist) and all have stressed the importance of the physical therapy overall. Do, or did, your acquaintance have a physical therapist?


----------



## WhatInThe

RCynic said:


> My wife has had multiple breast cancer surgeries, chemotherapy and is undergoing radiation therapy now. She also is seeing a physical therapist (lymphedema specialist) and all have stressed the importance of the physical therapy overall. Do, or did, your acquaintance have a physical therapist?



They're seeing a physical therapist for multiple reasons. The difficulty with the scar tissue is that it is affecting internal organs and misc body parts.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I don't know if this will help you with the internal scars, WIT, but it can't hurt to try, and it is both cheap and easy. A natural sulfur product called DMSO will help heal external scarring, and give your body some much-needed sulfur . I used it as a treatment for arthritis pain, and then rad more about the many things it helps heal, and have started using it on a regular basis. I spray it on myself with a DMSO/water mixture after bathing. 
DMSO penetrates through the skin and down into muscle and even into bones. It can penetrate the blood/brain barrier and help even dissolve blood clots when administered after   a stroke. Since I have heart issues, I spray it on areas  where I have veins close to the surface, so it can get into my blood. I spray it on my head and massage it in. (My hair is thicker and my nail now grow strong and fast, too).
There are many articles online about the benefits of DMSO, but here is one for you to start with, if you are interested in trying it. I buy mine online from Amazon, but you can find at most health food stores. 

http://www.easywayshow.com/dmso.html


----------



## oldman

I had three back surgeries in thirty-three days in 2010. I had a multitude of scar tissue buildup. It was so bad that it put pressure on a nerve that caused me incredible pain. Of course, I was given some pain pills that put me in la la land and I could have cared less about anything. However, I couldn't stay on them forever, so I finally asked the surgeon what can be done about this. He said it is a waiting game and that the scar tissue will lessen as time and healing progress. Now, comes the bad news. It took me two years before the scar tissue lessened enough that the pain finally went away. I really think it may have been something else, but the surgeon and the PT's said it was from scar tissue.


----------



## chic

I had a lump in my breast 3 years ago. I didn't even go to a doctor because I knew the protocol would be biopsy, surgery, ( radiation and chemo if it was cancer). This would not have worked for my personality type at all. 
Breast lumps in women over 50 are malignant 50% of the time and that stat frightened me into action, so I opted for lifetyle changes like eating all healthy organic foods and shopping at Whole Foods stores which is a more pleasant shopping experience. Meditation and visualization including relaxation were key. I also became interested in the mind body connection of emotions and cancer. I did have something to "get off my chest" during this time and learned how to change my attitude and outlook and my health. Bad relationships can kill you.

It took 4 months, but my breast lump disappeared the week before Christmas that year and it was the nicest present I ever had. 

I don't have any info to add about vitamins for internal scarring. I think it's all been covered pretty well. Sorry if I've hijacked this thread a little.


----------



## Just Jeff

WhatInThe said:


> A lot of doctors want you off vitamins during treatment because they could counter it by preserving the cancer cells along with your normal cells.


Nope.


----------



## Just Jeff

chic said:


> It took 4 months, but my breast lump disappeared the week before Christmas that year and it was the nicest present I ever had.


Lumps often go away on their own if a good diet is started.   Natural holistic information is not available from the drs you were wise to avoid.    Natural holistic info for thousands of years is available from other sources.     Even malignant tumors go away if the correct diet is started,  often in just four months,  as you experienced.


----------

